# First Time Cockatiel owner



## danii25 (May 8, 2010)

So I think our first big mistake was getting a cockatiel at Petland which is a huge pet place where I am from. I've kinda gone through the forums but couldn't find to many answers on specific questions I had. First thing is he was really hand tame when we first brought him home. Even 2 days ago I could get him out of the cage then all of a sudden he gets so aggressive with me. He wont let me touch him, pet him nothing. He hisses and bites and its not a gentle bite either. I know it takes time to bond but I'm really confused why at first he was okay then BAM it just changed.
I do sit here and sing to him and give him millet spray. The weird thing is he sits and whistles at me or the dog all the time. Infact right now hes whistling at me. I'm just frustrated  I wish we were one of those people who got a cockatiel that loved people. Everyone keeps telling me these great stories about their birds and I'm just like yeah mine hates my hand lol..oh another thing he doesn't hiss at my face when I get it up to the cage and talk/sing to him. Anyway any advice would be nice. I know it'll take time too I've done a ton of research on the taming process. Just not sure why all of a sudden his attitude has gone to really hateful.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

How old is he? He could be getting into his terrible twos and be quite hormonal right now. Here is an article on hormones http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx I hope this helps, just take it slow and don't rush him too fast


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Food might help. Have you found anything he really loves to eat? Try offering it to him by hand (through the bars at first) and see if he'll take it. After a time or two, try opening the cage and reaching in to give it to him a couple of times. Then try holding it just out of reach so he has to climb onto your hand to reach it, and every time, tell him what a pretty bird he is and what a good boy he is, as gently as you'd speak to a newborn baby.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a ringneck one. (Ok so not the same bird but similar attitude!) he would do exactly what you were saying if you stuck your hand in the cage ! But was ok if he was already out of the cage he wasn't so agressive . So it was like the cage was "his" place and just a no go zone .
I use to use a stick to get him out of the cage. Then once he was out he was a good bird again.... maybe your bird thinks the same way ???


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi and congrats on your new tiel. It will take time for him to calm down. when they are super new they may step up and allow scratches, its like they are in shock. Then the shock wears off and they are afraid. It will happen for you two. It is taking months for my second tiel to warm up to me. Each day it gets a tiny bit better!


----------



## danii25 (May 8, 2010)

Thank you all for responding. Yeah I mean we're slowly making progress. He just gets so mad and hisses and bites repeatedly when I pick him up. He squeeks too. But I've been singing to him...we named him Bennie (he likes the song bennie and the jets LOL) He loves to hear his name also.


----------



## Kokuhteel (May 4, 2010)

danii25 said:


> So I think our first big mistake was getting a cockatiel at Petland which is a huge pet place where I am from.


There's a Petland near me. Mom and I went to it the other day to see what they had for birds, which wasn't a whole lot. Mom ended up buying a toy there for Riley even though I was against pocketing those people.

Animal Planet is doing a special on Petland on May 17th. I'm sure they're not going to be happy about being exposed for the puppymill hawkin' place they are either, but tough. I can't wait for people to get the real dirt on that place.

Honestly, I'd rather frequent and pocket a PetsMart, Petco, or Pet Supplies Plus.

Anyhow, congrats on your Cockatiel and the fact you're making some progress.


----------

